# New Member - ICSI - Preg Test 8th July



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

I'm Tracy (35) and DH (31), married 4yrs, together for 7. I am in Glasgow, but I see most of you ladies seem to be south of the border.  I have two cats, which are my surrogate babies just now.  I too are surrounded by friends, family and colleague who have children or are pregnant.  It is really great to read how other members feel cause you really think you are going mad for having the negative feelings that you do towards others so its nice to know that it is a normal reaction.

We are now attending Glasgow Royal Infirmary for ICSI (Private) after waiting two years on NHS for me to get a laperoscopy (clear) and then had one failed IUI attempt in May 04 because DH count was too low.  

I suppose I am lucky as we will get 3 attempts at ICSI on NHS if this one fails and as we have been on the list since May 05 it shouldn't be that far away, but fingers crossed that we will not need it.

Had EC on 23rd June (8 eggs), 5 fertilised and I got 2 embies implanted on Sat 25th (our grading may be different as I was told one was 7/10 (3cell) and the other 9/10 (4 cell).

I am due to hand a urine sample in on Friday 8th to the hospital but one question I have is, can I do a home test?  I was worried that the test they will do is different and I may get a wrong reading.

Like the other ladies on the 2WW I am really going through the emotional rollercoaster but I think these pessaries have a lot to do with it, fine one day and crying the next for no reason at all and I feel like I have gained a stone in weight since starting injections.

Any how, its great to have the opportunity to share your experiences and it has been a life saver over the last few days - only 4 more days to go!!!

Tracy x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Tracy,

I just saw your post and wanted to wish you lots of      for Friday.  Our clinic does a blood test to see whether you are pregnant and I think a lot of clinics do the same.  I did some home pee stick tests too.  The only thing I will say is that if you do go for the pee sticks, it could show as a negative if you do it too early, or like in my case could show a positive but with such a feint feint line that we were in doubt for days until the official test.  So sometimes the pee sticks can help, but sometimes it can just confuse you more.  I know you must be swinging between imagining and hoping that the ICSI has worked, and the next moment being convinced it hasnt, but try to hang in there.  You only a couple more days to go.  I'll be thinking of you on Friday and I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed until then.

Lots of love and good luck,
Olwen xx


----------



## mcoodle (Jun 15, 2005)

Wishing you huge amounts of luck for Friday Tracy.
Really hope you get a BFP!!

Try and resist the pee sticks they can be more confusing as Olwen says.

My clinic also does a blood test to check for a pregnancy.  I've not heard of any clinic asking for a urine sample.

Not long to go!! Hang in there!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Olwen & Lisa

I think I will resist, dont want to tempt fate!!  Anything I have seen on telly has been a blood test so I was taken aback when they said urine sample but hey I guess that's what they do here.

Thanks both of you for all your positive vibs, its just good to chat to others who understand, means a lot.  Thank you.

Tracy xx


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi 

Just wanted to let you know, I had ICSI at the Royal and am now 14 weeks pregnant. I also had 2 embies implanted one was 7/10 (3cell) and the other 9/10 (4 cell) also, so fingers crossed you have the same positive outcome. I too only had to hand in a urine sample, I managed to resist doing a hpt, but I know it is hard!

Good luck

raffles


----------



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats excellent news, thank you Raffles.  I am definately just going to wait until Friday and not do a hpt, after all it isnt going to change the outcome and I have waited this long!

Thank you

Tracy


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi tracy 
welcome 2 ff....  with ur test on fri...will be thinking of u, its same day as i go 4 my 1st scan.

love lisa xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Tracy,

Welcome to FF, it's fab on  here.

Just wanted to wish you   and  

Let us know how you get on, we're all rooting for ya!

xx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Tracy,

All the best for Friday, will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP. I am also Scottish (East coast) but have been living down south for a few years, hoping to come back home soon though

Morgana x


----------



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh! Thank you all,

I am terrified today, I just want to get it over with.   My boobs aren't sore anymore, my tummys not bloated now either, I don't feel anything now, just a bit of a sore head and I seem to be getting the hot flushes back!! I haven't had any bleeds at all and I just feel as if the dreaded is on its way!!   

Thank you for all your support and good luck Lisa with your scan.

Tracyx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow Tracy, got my fingers & toes crossed for you.

I hope the dreaded isn't on its way & that things work out great for you.

Superal


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tracy

I just wanted to post to say Welcome to Fertility Friends

and also to wish u lots of luck and    for ur test tomorrow

I hope it has a positive outcome for u and dh

Let us know how u get along

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Every One.

Just as I thought - BFN!  Had the test at 09.30 and   came at 10.30!

So I expected it to be BFN when I phoned.  I'm doing okay just a bit weepy , DH is taking it hard as he feels its all his fault that we are going through all this!

We self funded this treatment and we are are quite lucky as my NHS appointment should not be too far away so we will get to try again.  I will know on Friday how long we need to wait.  

Thank you for all you support

Tracyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Tracy

Just wanted to post to say i am so sorry to hear of ur bfn

Thinking of u and ur dh at this difficult time

Hope the nhs appt isnt too far away

Best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tracy.

Just wanted to welcome you to Fertility friends and say sorry to hear about your BFN Hun  

Good luck for your next go, Lets hope its not too far away 

Love and luck
Nicky x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Tracy - I can't imagine how you must feel, you know you have friends here on FF & we are all thinking of you & DH, give him an extra special hug.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say you and your DH are in my thoughts and prayers.

Good luck for next time.

xx


----------



## mcoodle (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Tracy

Really sorry about your BFN  

I know it's hard, but in time you will heal and feel ready for your next attempt, which hopefully won't be too far away.

Stay positive and take care.

Lisa x


----------

